# Leaking Oatey washing Machine Shutoff Valve



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I have an Oatey(model unknown) washing machine shutoff valve. It has a small leak under the handle when in the on position. 

On the left side of the valve body is a recessed hex head screw.
On top the valve body are two flat head screw.

1. What is the hex head screw for?
2.What are the two flat head screws on top the valve body for? 
3. Any ideas on how to stop the leak undr the handle?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Couple more photos. I only have 5/8" space to fit a hex tool inside the valve body. I do not have something that small. Going to have to check with a buddy who has tools galore.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

shut off water take off hoses remover back big screws lift off valve assy...you can then take it apart or just replace it.... be careful of the o rings under the scerws and under the valve....ben


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> shut off water take off hoses remover back big screws lift off valve assy...you can then take it apart or just replace it.... be careful of the o rings under the scerws and under the valve....ben


Yep, Like he said--turn off the water to the house and remove the two screws--the assembly will lift right out.

I suggest replacing the whole assembly---but rebuilding might be possible.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone sent me a photo of the valve taken apart. So I should be able to purchase the part by itself that is circled?

Should a plumbing supply house carry this?

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Plumbing supply or Home Depot----


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Could not find only the top of the valve body(circled in red in photo above) at Home Depot. They only sold the washer box with the shutoff which did not have the water hammer arrestors. 

Anyway Contacted Oatey and they were able to get me an entire new assembly with water hammer arrestors.

Good company.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

First time I heard about needing a set of knockers for that---Glad you were able to track them down!


----------



## jfioravanti (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oatey link*

Hammerlane,

Do you have a model number for that Oatey assembly? I could not find it on their site. I have the exact same assembly and need it replaced. All I saw on their site were single valves. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Got screws off new valve by putting it in vice and using very large screwdriver.

Old valve was inside washing machine box so only 5" of height room...no large screwdriver would fit. Ended up using small 2" large tip screwdriver and to get more torque I fastened a crescent wrench to the shaft of the screwdriver right above the screw head.

Go to put new valve on the old taps and since the new valve has tabs near the bottom, I have to now get those ground or cut off. The guy from Oatey did mention I may have to do this.


----------



## jfioravanti (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oatey washing machine valve*

hi Hammerlane, Do you happen to have a part number for that Oatey assembly? I have the exact same and need a replacement. Any help on a manufacturers part number be appreciated. Thanks. J


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

jfioravanti said:


> hi Hammerlane, Do you happen to have a part number for that Oatey assembly? I have the exact same and need a replacement. Any help on a manufacturers part number be appreciated. Thanks. J


 
Sorry did not see your question about part number before.

The Oatey part # is 38826.


Do you have the one with the arrestors?

Below as pictured above is the part they gave me. I addes a few comments:



Also found one without arrestors on Allentown craiglist site. I was going to buy that one until I found the one with arrestors from Oatey. Here is the link to craigslist:

http://allentown.craigslist.org/hsh/2674931554.html


----------



## jfioravanti (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Hammerlane!

Not sure about the arrestors. Your assembly looks exactly like my assembly. Here are the images of my assembly.

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m588/jfioravanti/

J


----------



## jfioravanti (Nov 14, 2011)

You can see in my images the valve snapped completely off!!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

jfioravanti said:


> You can see in my images the valve snapped completely off!!


Thats just the handle that broke of yours. The handle on mine unscrewed. Can you remove the busted shaft of the handle Besides that is anything else wrong. Is there a leak?

Heres a photo of my old with the handle unscrewed.

My old one was about 13 years old. Like I said above had a hard time breaking the top screws loose. Ended up using small 2" large tip screwdriver and to get more torque I fastened a crescent wrench to the shaft of the screwdriver right above the screw head.


----------



## jfioravanti (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Hammerlane,

Mine is 16 years old. There is no leak. At one time there was a small leak that helped to rust that, but it does not leak anymore. Just that handle rusted and broke off.

J


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I finally get the tabs cut off the new valve body so it will fit on the old taps. Secure new valve body to old taps(so i think), turn water back on and water starts spraying out where they meet. After several attempts to adjust, cannot stop leak.

Contact Oatey again and am told that even though both taps look identical, dimensionally they are a little different and the new valve body will not fit on the old taps.

Looks like I'm going into the wall to cut out the old taps and install the new. Oatey is going to provide me with an access panel covering for the wall cutout.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

the taps are male threaded, so they should be connected to the cold/hot water lines by a female threaded connector. should be easy to see by removing the wall cover. then just remove them and replace them with the new taps with some pipe dope + teflon tape.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I could sweat a female adaptor onto the 1/2 supply line then thread the tap into that. Or the tap is a 1/2 copper sweat fitting that I can sweat right onto the existing supply line.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

yeah i think the picture on the left is the right way to do it because you aren't allowed to have any threaded connections inside walls. unsweat the old ones and sweat the new ones onto the copper.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

After installing the new valve I worked on the old one a little. I was able to get the valve body taken apart to replace o-rings. Thought I'd post some photos in case someone has similar:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

a few more photos:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally got around to pressure testing the old valve that I replaced the o-rings on and there were no leaks at the stem.

I had one 1/2 FIP x 3/4 hose adaptor I attached to each end of the taps to supply water. Then used an old piece of tubing I use with hose adaptors already on it hooked up to a spigot to supply the water. I left each side pressurized for about 10 minutes.

No leaks at the stem.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

did the new valve you put on attch and seal properly to the stems in photo#2 in post #10?


----------



## taxcraft (Apr 3, 2015)

*Oatey single handle shut off*

Today I finished repairing/replacing my leaking Oatey washer shut off...single handle.
Initially my internet search was misleading as I came away thing I needed a Watts shut off. But, before I left the house to find one I measured and took pictures of what I had. To my surprise, the closeup clearly showed I had an Oatey. Wow.
I drove to several hardware stores getting differing advice on what to do. Some said I needed a repair kit...which no one seemed to have, but could order.
On my last stop, I was told to buy the whole package and my old box like structure could be pulled out of the wall. Or, I could take out the two top screws and pull up on the top case.:thumbup:
He was right, after taking out the top screws the top lifted out.
But, I had to grind off two protruding tabs. Installed new part and turned on water...Wham...water all over. The new part did not quite match the old.
1)The stems were slightly larger in diameter
2)The screws were 1/16" longer and had a wider head
3)The inside cavity height was taller
4)I tried it. It almost worked....but leaked around the washers, both at base and around screw head

I did some more level seat grinding and still realized I needed thicker washers....like garden hose washers around stems.
I used the longer new screws which had their thin new washers.
Put my creation together.
I turned on the water very slowly. Well....it worked!!!
This took most of the day. I do not believe a kit existed.
I hear the washer running as I write.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

taxcraft said:


> I did some more level seat grinding and still realized I needed thicker washers....like garden hose washers around stems.
> I used the longer new screws which had their thin new washers.
> Put my creation together.
> I turned on the water very slowly. Well....it worked!!!
> ...


Keep an eye on it to make sure a drip doesnt develop


----------

